# My all new Scott Addict 10 2014



## Dirco

Last week I got my brand new Scott Addict 10 road bike. Ultegra 11-speed, FFWD F6R Carbon wheels, Fizik Arione R3 with carbon rails. All in black. The FL carbon stem is ordered. I rides great!


----------



## renedelbarco

Congrats!! Looks great. I am also currently riding one.


----------



## Arkana

Great bike & I'm ADDICTed to it. Mine size S(52)


----------



## mann2

Very very nice!


----------



## nonamed

Weight ?


----------

